

Ask YC: list of what languages sites are written in? - epall

I've been crawling the web lately looking for existing implementations of a project I want to work on, and I started wondering what languages big sites like Amazon or eBay are written in. Different languages can call for very different implementations, and I'd like to know which are worth pursuing.<p>Is there some list out there of what web apps are written in? I'm sure many sites are written using several languages, but often there are telltale clues like .do or .aspx, not to mention information from employees.
======
byrneseyeview
"My whirlwind tour will cover C, C++, Lisp, Java, Perl, (all languages we use
at Amazon)..."

<http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/tour-de-babel>

Other than that, I'm not sure. I heard that eBay uses C#, though.

If you want to put this together, I would recommend looking at their job ads.

------
smoody
some sites hide their implementation language for obvious reasons, but for
those that don't, you can at least tell what their front-end language is with
<http://www.builtwith.com>

